# Mitgliederkarte



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem.

Ich hatte mich mal in der Mitgliederkarte eingetragen und aus einem gewissen Anlass wieder gelöscht.

Jetzt habe ich es mehrmals wieder versucht mich neu einzutragen aber es geht nicht mehr.

Warum nicht?


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Servus Volker

Habs bei mir selbst gerade probiert, es geht  

Warum es bei dir nicht geht


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo Helmut

Ja, beim ersten male ging es bei mir auch ohne Probleme.

Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr.

Ich kann den Marker setzten und er wird " rot " wenn ich dann auf Speichern gehe leitet man mich zu Mitgliederkarte.

Nur der Marker erscheind nicht auf der Karte.

Gehe ich dann auf mein Eintrag ist der Marker immer noch da.

     c  :haue3 :cigar


----------



## Eugen (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich mal in der Mitgliederkarte eingetragen und aus einem gewissen Anlass wieder gelöscht.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich es mehrmals wieder versucht mich neu einzutragen aber es geht nicht mehr.
> 
> Warum nicht?



Weil die Karte vll. beleidigt ist  
Erst eintragen, dann löschen und wieder eintragen !
nun sagt die Karte einfach nur   ,wenn der nicht weiß,was er will.


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hi Volker,

Du musst warten, bis die technisch versierten Mods auftauchen - ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass deren Namen mit "J" anfangen...

 an alle
Elschen


----------



## geecebird (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hast du denn auch diesen Link genutzt?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbgooglemapme.php?do=addelement


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

 @ Eugen

 Ich dacht wie sind Freunde geworden!  

@ Elschen

Danke für den Tip, Du bist eine *echte* Freundin    


.


----------



## Eugen (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

@ Volker

wir schon  

aber, bin ich die Mitgliederkarte  

ich bin doch nur ein "fehlbesetzter" Mod.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo Eugen
Hallo Sven

@ Eugen

Du hast ja Recht, Du bist nicht Mitgliederkarte.  

@ Sven

Habe ich doch alles gemacht.

Wenn ich dann auf Speichern gehe leitet er mich zur Karte und dann íst da kein Marker zu sehen.


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin doch nur ein "fehlbesetzter" Mod.



Och Eugen, 

nun mal nicht übertreiben mit der Selbstkritik - da gibt es ganz andere Foren, die sind viel schlimmer fehlbesetzt. 

Da hab ich doch lieber jemanden wie Dich, der seine Wissenslücken mit Humor füllt.

 
Elschen


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

Hallo Volker,

schaust Du bitte mal nach, ob Du jetzt drin bist?!
Einfach in die entsprechende Gegend reinzoomen. 

Sollte es fkt. - Joachim hat dran geschraubt, nicht ich.


----------



## Joachim (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

... und wenns doch noch nicht klappt, ist natürlich Annett schuld.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitgliederkarte*

 :freu 

Hallo und guten Morgen!

@ Annett
@ Joachim

Ich bin ja schon drin!

Danke      

@ Eugen

Du bist aber auch gut ........ in Echt  und bekommst auch ein paar  von mir.


----------

